# Làm quen nào!



## bablack

Tớ là Bi hiện chỉ là MOD . Sn 12/05/1990 .Ở SG Mình mong được kết bạn với toàn thể ACE trên phunuvn.net.

Sory vì hơi sến......! Hihihihi

Boy 100% nhak. Cấm tuyệt các bạn bên Box (Gay % Les) tỏ tình theo mọi cách thức nhak.
Nói chuyện làm bạn thì OK.

Nếu mến thì Lien Hệ:
Nick : Binicelove@yahoo.com
SDT : 0902449481 Gặp Bi nhak.


----------



## boyforsale

Chac co tui voi Mod trong nay qua, ma Mod co girl nao ko , cho to lam ban nhe, mem moi ma bun qua, chac out qua:-&


----------



## ronnielam

sao vắng teo vậy nè, không có nữ nào à?!


----------



## khitahamvui

toi la cau be trai,co chi em nao choi 5,10,15 thi 012


----------



## khitahamvui

chi em nao choi 5,10,15 voi cau be trai thi 0907379798 nhe


----------



## bemechoi

*Hi, làm quen nhé. mình làm mem mới mong đc mọi ng` chỉ bảo thêm.
 Mod có mối nào chia sẻ cho AE cùng vui nhé.*


----------



## tommynguyen76

Đúng là vắng như chùa bà đanh


----------



## tinhcam

*Trả lời: Làm quen nào!*

sao vang vay bun ve dem trang co giong minh sao buon that


----------



## Tony_Dang

*Trả lời: Làm quen nào!*

Xin chào! Mình tên là Sơn, ở tp.hcm. Thành viên mới tham gia. Rất vui được làm quen với tất cả mọi người!kaka.


----------



## luuthienl

*Trả lời: Làm quen nào!*

xin chào tớ là thiên sn 91. hiện đang đi làm cũng là thành viên mới rất vui được làm quen với các chị lớn tuổi hơn mình. chị nào like thì alo em     : 0938476461. không nhãm nha. thank rất nhiều@!@


----------



## aqdeptrai

*Trả lời: Làm quen nào!*

chào em, nếu có quay lại thì mình làm quen nhe
địa chỉ mail: aqdeptrai@gmail.com


----------



## cf0961163994

0961163994 cần bán trinh để về quê em ở hà nội hoàng mai


----------



## myphamkr

Chào bạn mình cũng rất mong được làm quen với bạn


----------



## Timchigainuoi333

Làm quen nhé


----------



## Tiến Dũng

em trai ở hà đông chị nào bấn em giúp nhé


----------



## Boycodon90

Co ban nu nao co don ko .minh lam quen nhe


----------



## kim_nha

hi mọi người, rất vui dc làm quen


----------



## Hoa lan tim

bablack đã viết:


> Tớ là Bi hiện chỉ là MOD . Sn 12/05/1990 .Ở SG Mình mong được kết bạn với toàn thể ACE trên phunuvn.net.
> 
> Sory vì hơi sến......! Hihihihi
> 
> Boy 100% nhak. Cấm tuyệt các bạn bên Box (Gay % Les) tỏ tình theo mọi cách thức nhak.
> Nói chuyện làm bạn thì OK.
> 
> Nếu mến thì Lien Hệ:
> Nick : Binicelove@yahoo.com
> SDT : 0902449481 Gặp Bi nhak.


Bác nói chuẩn đấy hihi


----------



## Mun's

ronnielam đã viết:


> sao vắng teo vậy nè, không có nữ nào à?!


Mình là nữ mình muốn kb vs bạn.


----------



## HOATRANG1989

xin chào các bạn, mình tên Trang là thành viên mới , rất vui được làm quen với các ban. Mình là thành viên mới nên không biết mình muốn lấp topic hỏi về vấn đề chăm con thì làm sao đăng được vậy các bạn, mình vào toàn bị báo là bạn không đủ điều kiện đăng bài :'(


----------



## nguyenlybnc

cùng làm quen nhé.hihi


----------



## Khanh-Alone

thân chào, mình là con trai ở Cần Thơ mong đc làm quen với tất cả anh(chị) em ở nha!
zalo:079.6886.ba sáu năm.


----------



## hoangdeptraihcm

Mình là nam 32 tuổi, hiện đang ở quận 8.la nhan vien van phong Do có nhu cầu cao nên rất muốn làm quen với các bạn nữ có thể trên dưới tuổi. Có kinh nghiệm trong chuyện ấy, sẽ kín đáo. Có thể kb zalo 0983.532.504 để trao đổi thêm


----------



## Avt

bablack đã viết:


> Tớ là Bi hiện chỉ là MOD . Sn 12/05/1990 .Ở SG Mình mong được kết bạn với toàn thể ACE trên phunuvn.net.
> 
> Sory vì hơi sến......! Hihihihi
> 
> Boy 100% nhak. Cấm tuyệt các bạn bên Box (Gay % Les) tỏ tình theo mọi cách thức nhak.
> Nói chuyện làm bạn thì OK.
> 
> Nếu mến thì Lien Hệ:
> Nick : Binicelove@yahoo.com
> SDT : 0902449481 Gặp Bi nhak.


Alo


----------



## theluc89

Xin chào mọi người, thành viên mới mong được làm quen và giúp đỡ


----------

